
Sinclair is close to buying all of Tribune’s TV stations - cryptoz
http://nypost.com/2017/03/14/sinclair-tribune-merger-would-surpass-fcc-ownership-rules/
======
cryptoz
This is an odd post and topic and source for an HN post, but it's relevant and
important. Recent de-regulation in media by Trump's administration could
result in massive political bias and in US TV viewership.

From the article:

> Two of the biggest TV-station owners in the US are nearing a deal for a
> multibillion-dollar merger that would blow past ownership limits long set by
> communications regulators, several sources told The Post.

Other relevant information:

> Sinclair Requires TV Stations to Air Segments That Tilt to the Right

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/12/business/media/sinclair-b...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/12/business/media/sinclair-
broadcast-komo-conservative-media.html)

> Since November 2015, Sinclair has ordered its stations to run a daily
> segment from a “Terrorism Alert Desk” with updates on terrorism-related news
> around the world. During the election campaign last year, it sent out a
> package that suggested in part that voters should not support Hillary
> Clinton because the Democratic Party was historically pro-slavery. More
> recently, Sinclair asked stations to run a short segment in which Scott
> Livingston, the company’s vice president for news, accused the national news
> media of publishing “fake news stories.”

And some commentary from reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/6cneol/two_of_the...](https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/6cneol/two_of_the_biggest_tvstation_owners_in_the_us_are/dhvxmhq/?utm_content=permalink&utm_medium=front&utm_source=reddit&utm_name=politics)

